

What if you don't need to manage freelancers anymore? - sezhov

Hi!
Please give a feedback for our new product. Read article https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;MMRNih for more details.<p>Remoteyoda - our beta project to help entrepreneurs around the world solve all the bottlenecks of launching, developing and supporting their projects remotely and with limited budgets.
======
ArtDev
Sorry, a bit paranoid about short urls.. here is the long link:
[https://medium.com/@serg_ezhov/the-simpliest-way-to-grow-
you...](https://medium.com/@serg_ezhov/the-simpliest-way-to-grow-your-online-
business-with-low-resources-5e3e92a52b18?utm_source=hnews)

~~~
sezhov
Thanks.

